# How does this sound system work?



## Fisher1871 (Oct 12, 2016)

A buddy gave me a rather large sound system. Something a DJ would probably use I guess

Yamaha Mixer: EMX5
Alto Professional TS Sub 18 Truesonic Speaker
Peavey SP2 Speaker
Yamaha CBR1 Speaker
Peavey PV118 Speaker x2

I have some cables (XLR jack?) that looks to fit connectors on the yamaha EMX5 mixer and the Alto/Peavey speakers. The yamaha CBR1 speaker looks to take regular speaker wire, but the mixer doesn't have those type of connectors. Maybe there is a cable that plugs into the mixer and then splits into speaker wire at the other end? 

Do I have all the components needed to operate this system? Do I need an amplifier or something else to power the speakers? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, the online fact page - readily available, says it is a 630W amp, so you seem to have enough power to make your ears bleed. I would assume the speakers he gave you match the outputs of the unit but it wouldn't hurt to check. If the speaker simply has two screws for the speaker connection, then you will need to buy or fashion an adaptor.

What you need now is inputs.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You have lots of power and places to produce the sound. You do not have a source.
Tape, disk, record, even a radio. You will need the manual on the mixer. Some sound mixers are set up direct to instrument, which means there is an amp on that circuit. Some channels may not be amplified. Before you plug something in you had better know which is which. 
Also with that much power you had better be using sheilded speaker cables and have somewhere on the mixer to ground the shield. Other wise you could have a lot of back feed noises.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

This Setup has nothing to do with Home Theater Setups, it's a professional DJ Setup I would guess. Useless for your a surround system.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If you want a home theater system, I suggest you look into what this system is worth to someone who can use it for what it's made for, and you'll probably be able to buy a home theater setup that's much more functional for you, and put some cash in your pocket at the end of the day.


----------

